# Trysim Zähler



## ManniMensen (17 April 2009)

Heyhoo Jungs,
ich habe ein Problem mit Trysim.

Hier Erstmal die Aufgabe:
Über ein Fließband werden Objekte an einen Verteilerroboter weitergegeben und mit einer Lichtschranke gezählt.Bei folgenden Stückzahlen soll:

0-9    Stücke   -   Led1 soll leuchten
10-15 Stücke   -   Led2 soll leuchten
15-20 Stücke   -   Led3 soll leuchten
21     Stücke    -  Anlage soll stoppen

Es gibt 3 Taster An , AUS und RESET(Zähler zurücksetzen)

Nun habe ich die Anlage soweit das gezählt wird.Ich wollte mit dem ersten Zähler das erste Merkerword ansprechen und ab 15 dann mit einem 2.Zähler das zweite Word ansprechen.

Jetzt gibt es aber das Problem das Trysim bei den Eingängen keine Merkerbits annimmt und ein BOOL Typ haben möchte was aber an einer normalen S7 kein Problem ist.

Wie funktioniert der Spass im Trysim?Bin hier am Verzweifeln..

Einziges Problem ist eigentlich nur das der Zähler erst ab einer gewissen menge eine 1 ausgeben soll..


----------



## u.ohm (18 Juni 2009)

*TrySim-Zähler sind ok*

Hallo Manni,
ich möchte Dir nicht die Freude über ein eigenes Programm nehmen - deshalb erst einmal nur ein paar Hinweise:
TrySim bietet eigentlich eine sehr umfangreiche und detaillierte Hilfe.
Ein TrySim-Zähler arbeitet exakt wie ein Step7-Zähler. Du musst nur die richtigen Eingänge wählen. Gezählt wird mit Bits (vom Datentyp BOOL). Das können natürlich auch Merkerbits sein. (Aber warum Merker? Du benötigst doch reale Zähleingänge, also E x.y)
Der Startwert ist ein Wort (ein MW ..) oder eine INT-Vorgabe.
Zur Logikauswertung musst Du runterzählen.
Warum verzichtest Du nicht auf die Zähler und wählst z.B. +Int, <Int, usw.?
Entweder in AWL oder in der FUP-Auswahl. Dann bist Du flexibler und das Programm wird eleganter.
Vielleicht wären ein paar grundlegende Hinweise /Übungen zusätzlich sinnvoll? Siehe dazu www.u-ohm.de
Viel Erfolg wünscht
Udo


----------



## u.ohm (18 Juni 2009)

*Lösung*

Hallo Manni,
falls es mit der eigenen Lösung doch nicht so recht klappt,
hier ein Vorschlag, der auch ohne Simulation der Anlage funktioniert.
Die Zählimpulse kommen vom Taktmerker.
http://www.u-ohm.de/4xZaehlen.rar
Unter AWL stehen die Kommentare.
Gruß
Udo


----------

